
Sweden Has Become the World’s Cautionary Tale - jgwil2
https://www.nytimes.com./2020/07/07/business/sweden-economy-coronavirus.html
======
ananonymoususer
Infection rates are climbing everywhere because of increased testing, but most
of the latest infections are of younger people. Thus many are symptom free or
mild, and mortality rates have continued to fall since the peak in April. Look
carefully at what the news reports say, and also consider the political agenda
of the source. (The next POTUS election is four months from now.)

